# Computer won't read DVDs



## sangovengence (Dec 1, 2007)

My computer isn't reading DVDs. I'm not sure what to do. I'm sure that my computer HAS a dvd reader, but it just isn't working.... what can I do???


----------



## cwwozniak (Nov 29, 2005)

Hi sangovengence, and welcome to TSG.

Are there any markings molded in or printed on a label on the front of the drive?

Are you trying to play movie DVDs or reading Data DVD discs? If movies, what player software are you using?

Assuming you are running a recent version of MS-Windows, does the Windows Hardware Device manager show the drive with any errors or warnings.

Assuming you are running Windows, you can try using Nero Info Tool to check out the drive's capabilities.


----------



## sangovengence (Dec 1, 2007)

Yes, the logo on the disc drive says, "compact disc"

I'm trying to read a regular DVD

No. Whenever I click the drive, it just says to please insert a disc.


----------



## sangovengence (Dec 1, 2007)

I ran that thing and it said that my drive doesn't read any kind of DVD
-_-
I suppose that I'll need a new computer, right???


----------



## caraewilton (Nov 7, 2007)

Not really. You could get an external dvd writer, reader if you have a laptop. If you have a desktop, you can buy an internal dvd writer, reader. They are quite cheap.
It also depends on how old your pc is. If you have an old pc, then maybe it is a good excuse to upgrade


----------



## gamerbyron (Apr 9, 2007)

If you have a cd drive, you can't play dvds. Same goes with blu-ray discs.


----------

